# Fixing mirror to MDF backing board



## LeeElms (27 Dec 2012)

I have a circular (40cm diameter) mirror which I wish to glue to an MDF disk of the same size. I have been planning to use http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-grab-adhesive-solvent-free-310ml/87451. The mirror is foil backed. Is this suitable ? I assume MDF is porous (?).

If not, what alternatives would you suggest ?


----------



## twothumbs (27 Dec 2012)

You do get a 'special' mirror' adhesive in a gun tube. Cannot remember a name or manufacturer. Dont know what is specail about it though. See if I can find name if no one else comes up with it. Best wishes.


----------



## john.h (27 Dec 2012)

mirror mate

john..


----------



## jasonB (27 Dec 2012)

Yep one of the many mirror adhesives in a mastic gun type tube, most say to seal porus surfaces.

Apply it in straight lines not circles as you will trap air behind the mirror


----------



## WandrinAndy (27 Dec 2012)

twothumbs":383bxi1j said:


> You do get a 'special' mirror' adhesive in a gun tube. .../... Dont know what is specail about it though



I've heard that "special-mirror" adhesives specifically DO NOT contain compounds that can react with and destroy the "silver" component on back of certain types of mirrors.... 

The NON-special adhesives can almost act like the mirror equivalent of some flesh-eating disease!


----------



## LeeElms (27 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all the responses.

I bought the mirror a LONG time ago -- but I thought the glazier said that the foil backing meant I didn't need to use a special mirror adhesive. Does that make any sense ?


----------



## Dominion (27 Dec 2012)

I'd play it safe anyway and just use Mirror Mate. I've used it to stick 8'x4' mirrors with no other fixings and not had any issues with it. It's the only thing I've found to reliably stick mirrors to tiles so should get a great grip on mdf.


----------



## Howie (27 Dec 2012)

yep, you are correct about the foil backing. I stick mirrors onto my wardrobes all the time with regular cheap silicon as my glass guy puts the foil on the back.
Only need the special stuff if it has not got the foil on.

regards
Howie


----------



## Lons (27 Dec 2012)

I've used mirror mate many times and wouldn't use anything else. I've fixed some pretty heavy mirrors to tiled surfaces. You need to get it right as almost impossible to remove later but it won't affect the backing. If it isn't a dirt cheap mirror it's not worth the risk imo foil or no foil.

You can buy it at the minute for as little as £2.88 btw http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0012RS9IA/? ... B0012RS9IA

cheers

Bob


----------



## jasonB (28 Dec 2012)

If doing this commercially like me and Lons you may find that if the bond fails and someone gets hurt your insurance may not pay out if it was found that you used the wrong adhesive. Not worth the risk for a few quid.

For wardrobes etc I have the backs safety filmed as it far stronger than foil which can tear easily if the mirror did break.

J


----------

